# دستور المسيحية (الموعظة على الجبل)



## مونيكا 57 (9 مارس 2009)

*الموعظة على الجبل

إنجيل متى الأصحاح الخامس

ولما رأى الجموع صعد الى الجبل.فلما جلس تقدم اليه تلاميذه.
2 ففتح فاه وعلمهم قائلا.
3 طوبى للمساكين بالروح.لان لهم ملكوت السموات.
4 طوبى للحزانى.لانهم يتعزون.
5 طوبى للودعاء.لانهم يرثون الارض.
6 طوبى للجياع والعطاش الى البر.لانهم يشبعون.
7 طوبى للرحماء.لانهم يرحمون.
8 طوبى للانقياء القلب.لانهم يعاينون الله.
9 طوبى لصانعي السلام.لانهم ابناء الله يدعون.
10 طوبى للمطرودين من اجل البر.لان لهم ملكوت السموات.
11 طوبى لكم اذا عيّروكم وطردوكم وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة من اجلي كاذبين.
12 افرحوا وتهللوا.لان اجركم عظيم في السموات.فانهم هكذا طردوا الأنبياء الذين قبلكم
13 انتم ملح الارض.ولكن ان فسد الملح فبماذا يملح.لا يصلح بعد لشيء الا لان يطرح خارجا ويداس من الناس.
14 انتم نور العالم.لا يمكن ان تخفى مدينة موضوعة على جبل.
15 ولا يوقدون سراجا ويضعونه تحت المكيال بل على المنارة فيضيء لجميع الذين في البيت.
16 فليضئ نوركم هكذا قدام الناس لكي يروا اعمالكم الحسنة ويمجدوا اباكم الذي في السموات
17 لا تظنوا اني جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء.ما جئت لانقض بل لاكمّل.
18 فاني الحق اقول لكم الى ان تزول السماء والارض لا يزول حرف واحد او نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل.
19 فمن نقض احدى هذه الوصايا الصغرى وعلم الناس هكذا يدعى اصغر في ملكوت السموات.واما من عمل وعلّم فهذا يدعى عظيما في ملكوت السموات.
20 فاني اقول لكم انكم ان لم يزد بركم على الكتبة والفريسيين لن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات
21 قد سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لا تقتل.ومن قتل يكون مستوجب الحكم.
22 واما انا فاقول لكم ان كل من يغضب على اخيه باطلا يكون مستوجب الحكم.ومن قال لاخيه رقا يكون مستوجب المجمع.ومن قال يا احمق يكون مستوجب نار جهنم.
23 فان قدمت قربانك الى المذبح وهناك تذكرت ان لاخيك شيئا عليك
24 فاترك هناك قربانك قدام المذبح واذهب اولا اصطلح مع اخيك.وحينئذ تعال وقدم قربانك.
25 كن مراضيا لخصمك سريعا ما دمت معه في الطريق.لئلا يسلمك الخصم الى القاضي ويسلمك القاضي الى الشرطي فتلقى في السجن.
26 الحق اقول لك لا تخرج من هناك حتى توفي الفلس الاخير
27 قد سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لا تزن.
28 واما انا فاقول لكم ان كل من ينظر الى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه.
29 فان كانت عينك اليمنى تعثرك فاقلعها وألقها عنك.لانه خير لك ان يهلك احد اعضائك ولا يلقى جسدك كله في جهنم.
30 وان كانت يدك اليمنى تعثرك فاقطعها والقها عنك.لانه خير لك ان يهلك احد اعضائك ولا يلقى جسدك كله في جهنم
31 وقيل من طلق امرأته فليعطها كتاب طلاق.
32 واما انا فاقول لكم ان من طلّق امرأته الا لعلّة الزنى يجعلها تزني.ومن يتزوج مطلّقة فانه يزني
33 ايضا سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لا تحنث بل أوف للرب اقسامك.
34 واما انا فاقول لكم لا تحلفوا البتة.لا بالسماء لانها كرسي الله.
35 ولا بالارض لانها موطئ قدميه.ولا باورشليم لانها مدينة الملك العظيم.
36 ولا تحلف براسك لانك لا تقدر ان تجعل شعرة واحدة بيضاء او سوداء.
37 بل ليكن كلامكم نعم نعم لا لا.وما زاد على ذلك فهو من الشرير
38 سمعتم انه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن.
39 واما انا فاقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر.بل من لطمك على خدك الايمن فحوّل له الآخر ايضا.
40 ومن اراد ان يخاصمك وياخذ ثوبك فاترك له الرداء ايضا.
41 ومن سخرك ميلا واحدا فاذهب معه اثنين.
42 من سألك فاعطه.ومن اراد ان يقترض منك فلا ترده
43 سمعتم انه قيل تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك.
44 واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم.باركوا لاعنيكم.احسنوا الى مبغضيكم.وصلّوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم.
45 لكي تكونوا ابناء ابيكم الذي في السموات.فانه يشرق شمسه على الاشرار والصالحين ويمطر على الابرار والظالمين.
46 لانه ان احببتم الذين يحبونكم فاي اجر لكم.اليس العشارون ايضا يفعلون ذلك.
47 وان سلمتم على اخوتكم فقط فاي فضل تصنعون.أليس العشارون ايضا يفعلون هكذا.
48 فكونوا انتم كاملين كما ان اباكم الذي في السموات هو كامل
1 احترزوا من ان تصنعوا صدقتكم قدام الناس لكي ينظروكم.والا فليس لكم اجر عند ابيكم الذي في السموات.
2 فمتى صنعت صدقة فلا تصوت قدامك بالبوق كما يفعل المراؤون في المجامع وفي الازقة لكي يمجّدوا من الناس.الحق اقول لكم انهم قد استوفوا اجرهم.
3 واما انت فمتى صنعت صدقة فلا تعرف شمالك ما تفعل يمينك.
4 لكي تكون صدقتك في الخفاء.فابوك الذي يرى في الخفاء هو يجازيك علانية
5 ومتى صلّيت فلا تكن كالمرائين.فانهم يحبون ان يصلّوا قائمين في المجامع وفي زوايا الشوارع لكي يظهروا للناس.الحق اقول لكم انهم قد استوفوا اجرهم.
6 واما انت فمتى صلّيت فادخل الى مخدعك واغلق بابك وصلّ الى ابيك الذي في الخفاء.فابوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية.
7 وحينما تصلّون لا تكرروا الكلام باطلا كالامم.فانهم يظنون انه بكثرة كلامهم يستجاب لهم.
8 فلا تتشبهوا بهم.لان اباكم يعلم ما تحتاجون اليه قبل ان تسألوه
9 فصلّوا انتم هكذا.
أبانا الذي في السموات.ليتقدس اسمك.
10 ليأت ملكوتك.لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الارض.
11 خبزنا كفافنا اعطنا اليوم.
12 واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن ايضا للمذنبين الينا.
13 ولا تدخلنا في تجربة.لكن نجنا من الشرير.لان لك الملك والقوة والمجد الى الابد.
آمين.​*


----------



## kalimooo (9 مارس 2009)

مارثا المصرية

شكرااااااا على الموعظة الرائعة للرب يسوع

يسوع يباركك ويرعاك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (12 مارس 2009)

> 7 وحينما تصلّون لا تكرروا الكلام باطلا كالامم.فانهم يظنون انه بكثرة كلامهم يستجاب لهم.
> 8 فلا تتشبهوا بهم.لان اباكم يعلم ما تحتاجون اليه قبل ان تسألوه
> 9 فصلّوا انتم هكذا.
> أبانا الذي في السموات.ليتقدس اسمك.
> ...


 
امين
شكرا اختي الاقتباس الجميل 
محبتي​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> مارثا المصرية
> 
> شكرااااااا على الموعظة الرائعة للرب يسوع
> 
> يسوع يباركك ويرعاك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 مارس 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> امين
> شكرا اختي الاقتباس الجميل
> محبتي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يا مارثا

ميررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا مارثا
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (27 مارس 2009)




----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 مارس 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


----------



## لدى المسيح (27 مايو 2011)

أميــــــــــن .. أميــــــــــــن .. أميـــــــــن

ربنــــــــــــا يكرمك ويثيبك عنا خيراً كثيـــــــــــــر ا


----------



## هالة الحب (22 يونيو 2011)

ويجب ان تكون هذة الكلمات فى قلب كل مسيحى ومسيحية تنير حياته وتكون دستور له فى الدنيا.


----------

